# Few More Mods I've Done



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The battery box now that it has the 4 batteries hooked up.I had to offset the batteries because of where the latch would end up.A little extra storage space now also.I'm going to make the step mod bigger if i can find carpet to match or close.Finally got the shower mod done.Easy access to the valves now under the couch.Still thinking on how to support the bed slide topper.What i had worked but to much of a pain.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Forgot one.Just went outside and put them on.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice work!

Curious, where did you get the towel rack from?

DAN


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Curious, where did you get the towel rack from?
> 
> DAN


Just at a local rv shop.He had some old stock.Gold color.Good for now but if i ever see some oiled bronze ones i will change them out.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Curious, where did you get the towel rack from?
> 
> DAN


Local RV shop.He may have more if this is what you are looking for.I could ask for you.Not sure if it's worth it for you to have them shipped , But i'm sure he would.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure how well this will work.Thought i'd try it.I can remove it easily enough if need be.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey all those mods look great. Good job. I should start moding... Think I will.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks EH.Today while packing the trailor i came accross something i been meaning to do.Allways wanted to know what was behind the flimsy peice of panelling that is/WAS standing up from the floor in our pantry.Know we know.What a huge waste of space until now.I stained and put some 2x2 blocking in front of the gas lines so nothing can rub against them.The 1 st peice of wood in the pic held up the panel.I'll leave it there for now.A good spot for some extra bedding i'm thinking








I may screw the panel onto the blocking or just leave it.Either way i have a matching peice of panel if i ever need it.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's amazing the waste of space in some of these campers. I found the same thing under my oven. Took out the two screws holding the flimsy paneling and moved it back as far as I could. Voila, more storage space.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

robertized said:


> It sure is nice finding more space isn't it. I relocated that same flimsy panel myself one under the kitchen sink and the other under the stove.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1364315039/gallery_14441_1850_19563.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1364315039/gallery_14441_1850_11700.jpg


Sure is.I'll take a look at those 2 area's also.If a guy can gain a few inches of space, Why not.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was wondering what was under the small step...MORE space they could have incorporated. Also, Nice job on the piano hinge, I was thinking about the same thing but wasn't sure what to use, now I know...also thinking of using a magnetic lock to keep it up and closed, not sure what you used to keep it closed. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JDStremel3 said:


> I was wondering what was under the small step...MORE space they could have incorporated. Also, Nice job on the piano hinge, I was thinking about the same thing but wasn't sure what to use, now I know...also thinking of using a magnetic lock to keep it up and closed, not sure what you used to keep it closed. Thanks for sharing!!!


I did that mod on my prior outback as well. I removed the entire step...increased the length, width and height. Made for great storabe and a LOT easier to climb in/out of the bed. I remember trying to find that step in the middle of the night (before I updated) was difficult. Add in a few Jack & Cokes....and I was in trouble.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking for some idea's as to supporting the rear bed slide awning.That is fast a painless.I was thinking maybe a peice of tenplast that i think will fit into the same groove as the rubber thread that attatches to the trailor.Then cut some tabs into the peice that will slip between the rear where the snap buttons are.Once it rains the awning sags big time.What i previously had did work well but to much hassle.The peice of tenplast i can scribe and fold in half and put in the garage area when not in use.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> View attachment 10681
> Looking for some idea's as to supporting the rear bed slide awning.That is fast a painless.I was thinking maybe a peice of tenplast that i think will fit into the same groove as the rubber thread that attatches to the trailor.Then cut some tabs into the peice that will slip between the rear where the snap buttons are.Once it rains the awning sags big time.What i previously had did work well but to much hassle.The peice of tenplast i can scribe and fold in half and put in the garage area when not in use.


You can use air wedge. What do you do with vinyl when you bring in the rear slide?










AWNING AIRWEDGE


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmm, never seen or heard of a air wedge for the topper.I'll have a closer look at that.ThanksI just unsnap the buttons pull the awning out of the slot against the trailor roll it up and put in the garage.Only a 5 minute job.I attatch to the trailor then extend bed out 1/2 then attatch snap buttons then extend all the way when putting it on.I have a telescopic ladder that i allways pack with the trailor.

After checking the air wedge out dosn't seem a good fit for my needs.Keep the idea's coming folks


----------

